# OverDrive to Release eBook Reading Apps



## meljackson (Nov 19, 2008)

I can't wait for this! Library books on the iPad 

http://www.overdrive.com/aboutus/getArticle.aspx?newsArticleID=20100519

Melissa


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

This is indeed excellent news.


----------

